# Neue Easy 4



## s-p-s (14 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
in der aktuellen Fachzeitschrift de wird die neue Easy 4 vorgestellt.
Da gibt es Grundlegende Änderungen.
Hat schon jemand mehr Infos wann die verfügbar ist? Einzelheiten zur Technik ....? Preise?
Bei Eaton gibt es schon das Handbuch
ftp://ftp.moeller.net/DOCUMENTATION/AWB_MANUALS/MN050009_DE.pdf


----------



## GUNSAMS (15 November 2018)

Schau doch mal hier rein:

http://www.easy-forum.net/


----------



## s-p-s (27 November 2018)

Hallo,
Eaton hat jetzt die Demo der neuen Easy E4 Software zum Download bereit.
http://www.moeller.net/update-service/easymfd/700/easySoft700_setup.zip


----------



## Fokus6292 (16 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mit dem Gerät schon ein wenig gearbeitet.
Aus meiner Sicht nicht übel.
Erweiterbar auf bis zu 188E/A‘s
Highlight für mich ist das es endlich ein Steuerrelais gibt das man auch in Strukturietem Text programmieren kann und das zu einem Preis eines Relais.
Auch der FUP ist wesentlich besser. schön strukturiert durch einzelne Netzpfade und dadurch sehr übersichtlich.
Eigene Funktionsbausteine kann man auch erstellen.

Gruss und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Fokus6292 (23 Februar 2019)

*EasyE4 steuert Frequenzumrichter über ModBus*

Kleine Lösung zum ansteuern eines Frequenzumrichters.
easy über ModBus TCP und der Drive über ModBus RTU an ein XV Touchdisplay.


----------



## technik-fan-ol (28 April 2019)

Hallo Fokus6292,

hast Du eine Liste der Modbus Adressen ??

Ich würde gerne Daten zwischen dem Easy E4 und  einer anderen Steuerung austauschen !

Im Easy Forum ist zwar eine liste, aber da stehen keine Modbus Adressen !


----------



## Fokus6292 (28 April 2019)

Hallo,
im Handbuch stehen im Abschnitt ModBus alles Adressen für Eingänge, Ausgänge und Merker drin.
Wenn du die Software hast ist das Handbuch gleich mitinstalliert.
Kannst du dann über die Software aufrufen


----------



## Fokus6292 (28 April 2019)

Du musst dann aber noch den Server in deinem Easyprojekt aktivieren.


----------



## technik-fan-ol (28 April 2019)

Fokus6292 schrieb:


> Du musst dann aber noch den Server in deinem Easyprojekt aktivieren.



In der Easy habe ich den Server aktivuert und die I/A freigegeben !

Verstehje aber nicht welche Adresse ich zum lesen angeben muss.
Fangen die jetzt be 0 an oder bei 4000 ??

Hinzu kommt, das ich die Logo!8 und die Easy E4 verbinden möchte, damit ich it der Easy Mails versenden kann.

Die Modbus Darstellung bei der Logo!8 finde ich auch nicht Toll.

Nach 2 Std. testen muss ich leider Aufgeben ..

Falls noch jemand eine Tipp hat ?? ..

Gruss


----------



## Fokus6292 (28 April 2019)

sende mir mal dein kleines easy Programm


----------



## Fokus6292 (28 April 2019)

und das Programm der Logo.
Schau mir das dann mal an bzw. mach die Änderungen damit es läuft. ;-)
Habe hier eine Logo und mehrere EasyE4 am Schreibtisch und kann das gleich testen


----------



## Fokus6292 (28 April 2019)

also, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe. Du willst von der Logo eine Info zur easy senden. 
Nehmen wir an diese Info soll in der easy der Merker 10 sein.
Dann sehe das easy Programm so aus. (Beispiel ST )

Q1:= I01 or M10;  (Ausgang Q1 wird high, wenn I1 oder M10 high)

In den Systemeinstellungen der Server aktivieren und den Merkerbereich freigeben. Beispiel MW1-MW2 

Das war alles, was in der Easy notwendig ist. 
Den Rest musst du in der Logo programmieren.
In der ModBus MAP  Tabelle siehst du, das der Merker 10  im Register #1010 liegt.
Dieses Register musst du jetzt auf der Logoseite einfach beschreiben.


----------



## Fokus6292 (30 April 2019)

Hi, habe dir 2 kleine Programme gesendet für Easy und Logo.
Easy war Easy aber Logo nicht unbedingt logisch😉


----------



## GUNSAMS (30 April 2019)

Fokus6292 schrieb:


> Hi, habe dir 2 kleine Programme gesendet für Easy und Logo.
> Easy war Easy aber Logo nicht unbedingt logisch



Und der Logo-Nutzer schreibt es genau umgekehrt.

Ist wie Mercedes und BMW.


----------



## Fokus6292 (30 April 2019)

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Ich nutze doch beides.


----------



## technik-fan-ol (1 Mai 2019)

So  mit Hilfe von Fokus 6292 konnte ich jetzt die Kommunikation zwischen einer Logo!8 und einer easy E4 herstellen.

Somit kann  ich über die Easy E4  32 Mails versenden, was eine Super Funktion ist ! 

Werde es dokumentieren und dann hier einstellen.

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Fokus6292 (1 Mai 2019)

....und wenn die E/As bei Logo nicht ausreichen, dann kannst du ja locker reichlich erweitern.


----------



## corcken (9 Mai 2019)

Ich hab die neue Easy jetzt schon dreimal eingesetzt. Für kleine Aufgaben finde ich die echt super und mit ST macht das jetzt auch mal Spaß. Ich fänd es allerdings gut, wenn man die Merker/IOs noch benennen könnte. Dann würden die Programm auch noch etwas übersichtlicher werden. Man kann die Dinger übrigens mit einem leeren Projekt auch als Modbus I/O verwenden.


----------



## Fokus6292 (9 Mai 2019)

Hallo Corcken,
nicht nur für kleine aufgaben finde ich.
Man kann in ST leider keine Variablen definieren wie man es bei CoDeSys kann und die dann zum Programmieren nutzen sondern "nur" mit den Merkern und I/Os.
In allen anderen Sprachen kannst du Kommentare zuordnen die dann auch im Projekt erscheinen.
In ST kann man aber zumindest hinter der Programmzeile ein Kommentar schreiben  (*I01=Start*)

Aber wie realisierst du es ohne Programm die Dinger als Modbus I/O zu nutzen??
Wäre dir für einen Input dankbar.
Meines Wissens kann ich über Modbus nicht die Ausgänge direkt beschreiben, sondern nur Merker. Diese dann entspechenden Ausgängen zuordnen. Damit benötige ich aber zumindest ein wenig Code in der Steuerung.
Wenn es anders funktioniert sende mir doch mal einen Tipp. Mit welcher Steuerung hast du es realisiert und nutzt Easy als reines Modbus I/O?


----------



## Kieler (9 Mai 2019)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden - man kann keine symbolischen Namen vergeben? Das wäre schon eine Einschränkung.


----------



## Fokus6292 (9 Mai 2019)

Aber nur eine kleine.  Wir reden immer noch von einem Steuerrelais und nicht von einer SPS.


----------



## Kieler (9 Mai 2019)

Das ist schon richtig, aber diese kleine Kiste kann mit Erweiterung auch schon eine Menge I/O. Irgendwann verliert man den Überblick.


----------



## Fokus6292 (9 Mai 2019)

Das könnte passieren wenn man die 188 E/As nutzen würde. Aber mal abwarten was da noch von den Entwicklern aus dem Hause kommt.


----------



## corcken (10 Mai 2019)

Ok, ich muss mich verbessern: ohne Code kann man nur die Eingänge lesen ober wohl keine Ausgänge schreiben. Aber das Schreiben in Merker geht. Wenn man sich da einmal ein kleines Programm gemacht hat bei dem man die Merker auf die Ausgänge schreibt dann kann man das ja immer wieder benutzen. Einmal reinladen muss man ja eh etwas um das Ding in Run zu versetzen.Meine modbus Versuche waren bisher ohne konkrete Anwendung. Hab mit dem Programm mdbus abgefragt.

 Die Variablen Benennung kommt bestimmt noch, könnte ich mir vorstellen. 
Bei meinen Programmen wird es schnell unübersichtlich. Hab einige Merker die in vielen kleinen Logiken zusammengefasst werden.


----------



## Fokus6292 (10 Mai 2019)

Hast du mal überlegt deine "kleinen" logiken mit Anwenderbausteinen zu erstellen. Die Merker die du hier benutzt liegen in einem anderen Datenbereich.
Bedeutet: der Merker 10, den du im Hauptprogramm nutzt, hat nichts mit dem Merker 10 zu tun den du in einem von dir erstellten Anwenderbaustein benutzt.


----------



## corcken (15 Mai 2019)

Ja, das hab ich auch schon gemacht. Allerdings haben die Ein- und Ausgänge in den Blöcken auch wieder keine Symbole. Da bleibt nur kommentieren, kommentieren, kommentieren...


----------



## Toru (19 April 2020)

Ich versuche verzweifelt meine EasyE4 über Modbus mit Codesys zu verbinden... allerdings ohne Erfolg, Viele Beiträge gelesen und probiert, aber nichts hat zum Erfolg geführt...

In Codesys habe ich ein Codesys Control eingerichtet - Ein Ethernet-Adapter hinzugefügt -> dann ein Modbus Master -> und darunter ein Modbus Slave

Ich verstehe das mit den Merker nicht ganz. Merker, MW Merker, MD Merker.... aber in Easy kann ich ja jeweils nur M Merker vergeben?!

Ich habe in der Easy alles nach Anleitung freigegeben. E/As lesen und NW1-512 lesen und schreiben.

1. Meine Merker M1,2 usw. werden diese dann zu NW?
2. Welche Register muss ich in Codesys eingeben?

Hat jemand ein kleines Easy-Programm mit 1, 2 Merker - und ein Codesys Projekt dazu???


----------



## corcken (20 April 2020)

Mit den NW kenne ich mich nicht so aus, ich glaube aber dass du für Modbus mit den normalen Merkern auskommst.

Zu  den Merkern: Die befinden sich meiner Meinung nach im gleichen  Speicherbereich. D.h. M1 findest du auch als Bit 1 in MB1 wieder oder  als Bit 1 im MW 1. Aus dem Haandbuch:
_Es ist folgender Zugriff mit dem jeweiligen Adressbereich möglich:

M 1...512 
MB 1...512 
MW 1...512 
MD1...256 
 Vermeiden Sie versehentliche Doppelbelegungen von Merkern.

Sie  können die verfügbaren 512 Merker-Bit gleichzeitig auch über die ersten  64 Merker-Byte, 32 Merker-Worte oder 16 Merker-Doppelworte ansprechen  und damit undefinierte Zustände erzeugen. Bei aufeinanderfolgenden  schreibenden Zugriffen innerhalb eines MD, z. B. auf MD1, MW2, MB4 oder  M32, bleibt der letzte Schreibvorgang erhalten.
_​Wenn du deine Merker belegt hast, dann kannst du sie in der Konfiguration auf den Modbus legen:





Wichtig  ist, dass du das Modbusmapping beachtest. Die Merker fangen erst ab  Adresse 1001 an (siehe Modbus-Map in der Hilfe).  Es kann auch hilfreich  sein und sich die itf Exportdatei anzusehen. Dort findest du die unter  deiner Projektierung verfügbaren Merker und deren Adressen.

Beispiel:




Ein Codesysprogramm habe ich leider nicht für dich.


----------



## Toru (20 April 2020)

Danke corcken,

vermutlich liegt der Hund irgendwo im Codesys begraben, denn dort gebe ich bei Read/Write Regiter die Offset-Werte ein - also der Startwert für die Merker Adresse. z.B. 1001 doch ich bekomme keine Werte angezeigt.


Update: 21.04.2020 - 00:12Uhr

...der BUS läuft 


Ursache:
In Codesys hatte ich den Funktionscode 23 (Read/Write Multiple Register) ausgewählt gehabt... Umgestellt auf Write Multiple Register FC16 in einem Channel und Read Discrete Inputs FC02 auf den zweiten Channel gelegt und nun läuft alles....


So nun kann die Visualisierung mittels RPI beginnen... und die Verbindung zu IObroker


----------

